# Smaug = Σμάουγκ, Νοσφιστής



## nickel (Dec 16, 2013)

Η σχέση μου με τον Τόλκιν και τα μυθιστορήματα ηρωικής φαντασίας είναι σχεδόν μηδενική. Και από τις ταινίες του _Άρχοντα_ που είδα, μόνο τα εντυπωσιακά τοπία της Νέας Ζηλανδίας μού έμειναν.

Είχα λοιπόν διάφορες απορίες σε σχέση με τον τίτλο της νέας ταινίας Χόμπιτ (που παίζεται αυτές τις μέρες) και την απόδοσή του. Στα αγγλικά ο υπότιτλος της ταινίας είναι _The Desolation of Smaug_ και στα ελληνικά _Η Ερημιά του Νοσφιστή_. Και οι απορίες μου πολλές, αλλά κάπως τις έλυσα. Αν θέλετε, μπορείτε να προσθέσετε όσα εσείς γνωρίζετε. Εμένα μου φτάνει και μου περισσεύει ως εδώ.

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, κατάλαβα ότι Smaug είναι το όνομα κάποιου δράκου, αλλά δεν ήξερα πώς προφέρεται. Βρήκα γρήγορα μια καλή απάντηση, που αντιγράφω στο σύνολό της και που λέει ότι σύμφωνα με υπόμνημα του ίδιου του Τόλκιν η σωστή προσφορά είναι Σμάουγκ:






Admit it: you were pronouncing the word “Smaug” — the name of the _Hobbit_ dragon, the one who’s in the subtitle of the upcoming movie installation — as “smog.”
Observant watchers of _The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug _or just its trailers […] will have noticed that either they themselves are saying the word wrong, or the movie is. In case you couldn’t guess (given that a movie into which hundreds of millions of dollars are being poured probably included in that budget someone to check the pronunciation of such words): you’re the one who’s wrong.
As Tolkien himself made clear in Appendix E of the _Lord of the Rings_ trilogy:
All these diphthongs [in the books] were falling diphthongs, that is stressed on the first element, and composed of the simple vowels run together. Thus _ai, ei, oi, ui _are intended to be pronounced respectively as the vowels in English _rye _(not _ray_), _grey, boy, ruin_: and *au (aw) as in loud, how and not as in laud, haw.* [Emphasis added]​But don’t be ashamed to admit your mistake; even totally die-hard Tolkien fans have been there too. As the author of the Ask About Middle Earth tumblr blog points out, the 1970s animated _Hobbit_ said it wrong, and non-English translations often write it out wrong too. But, thanks to Peter Jackson et al, the world will never again dip(phthong) into shaky pronunciation territory.
http://entertainment.time.com/2013/12/09/the-hobbit-schools-tolkien-fans-on-how-to-pronounce-smaug/
http://askmiddlearth.tumblr.com/post/63921131745/how-to-pronounce-smaug

Η επόμενη απορία αφορούσε την απόδοση του Σμάουγκ με την ελληνική λέξη Νοσφιστής, την οποία έτυχε να ξέρω. Το ομηρικό _νόσφι_ σημαίνει «μακριά», το _νοσφίζω _ σήμαινε «απομακρύνω», το _νοσφίζομαι_ «κλέβω, αρπάζω, σφετερίζομαι» και _νοσφιστής_ είναι ο σφετεριστής. Χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα ο όρος «νόσφιση εξουσίας». Είναι λοιπόν σφετεριστής ο δράκος Σμάουγκ; Υποθέτω ότι ναι (One of the last great dragons of Middle-earth, Smaug rose to prominence by laying waste to the town of Dale and capturing the Lonely Mountain (Erebor) with all of its treasure. —Wikipedia) γιατί άλλη σχέση του _νοσφιστή_ με το Smaug δεν υπάρχει (ίδια πηγή):

Tolkien noted that “the dragon bears as name—a pseudonym—the past tense of the primitive Germanic verb _smugan_, to squeeze through a hole: a low philological jest.”
Despite Tolkien's note, Smaug’s name is very close to the Old English “smeocan,” to smoke, the modern German “Schmauch,” smoke, and the reconstructed IE root,*smeug(h), smoke or smolder. Tolkien may also have been aware that a Polish word for dragon is “smok.” It would appear that Smaug’s name would be taken to mean “smoke” if the “smugan” connection were not mentioned. Perhaps that was the “jest” Tolkien referred to in the article.

Απ’ όσο είδα σε ένα ελληνικό φόρουμ, ο Νοσφιστής είναι η απόδοση που έδωσαν στην πρώτη μετάφραση του Χόμπιτ (του 1978) ενώ σε νεότερη μετάφραση (διασκευής για παιδιά, νομίζω) έγινε Σμογκ (sic).
http://www.λέσχη.gr/forum/showthrea...ία-της-Μέσης-γης&p=70419&viewfull=1#post70419

Η τρίτη μου απορία αφορούσε την ακριβή σημασία της λέξης _desolation_, που αποδόθηκε «ερημιά». Στα αγγλική έχει πολλές σημασίες: μπορεί να είναι η καταστροφή, το ρήμαγμα ενός μέρους, ή το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της καταστροφής, ένα ερημωμένο μέρος, μια ερημιά. Μπορεί να είναι και η έλλειψη συντροφιάς, η μοναξιά, και η απόλυτη δυστυχία, η απόγνωση της μοναξιάς. Βρήκα ότι το _The desolation of Smaug_ είναι τίτλος κεφαλαίου του βιβλίου, οπότε υποθέτω ότι και η ελληνική απόδοση μπορεί να προέρχεται από τη μετάφραση του 1978. Μήπως όμως ο τίτλος ήθελε να δείξει την αφόρητη μοναξιά που ένιωθε ο δράκος, όπως κάθε δράκος; Πριν λοιπόν φέρω τον Φρόιντ στα χωράφια του Τόλκιν, ευτυχώς βρήκα σ’ ένα φόρουμ αυτή την περιγραφή:

In the novel (and presumably the films), The Desolation of Smaug is a place that has been made desolate due to the dragon Smaug’s presence. In other words, it's an area that was once populated with Dwarves and Men but was abandoned when he conquered it. Its center is the mountain of Erebor and it extends out quite some ways. […] Desolation simply means a ruined and abandoned place. 

Με αυτή την έρευνα, ανακάλυψα επίσης άλλον ένα καλό λόγο που δεν ασχολήθηκα με το έργο του Τόλκιν. Πολύ χασομέρι για να ανακαλύψεις τους δαιδάλους της σκέψης του ή τα μεταφραστικά μονοπάτια!


----------



## Earion (Dec 16, 2013)

Την ίδια απορία με σένα είχε και κάποιος άλλος, που το ερεύνησε ακόμη πιο πολύ σε βάθος. Δες το αποτέλεσμα της αναζήτησής του: A Tolkien Tangle: What Does "The Desolation of Smaug" Mean? Κανονικά θα είχα υποχρέωση να σου πω αμέσως την απάντηση, αλλά δεν θα το κάνω για να σε τιμωρήσω για την τελευταία σου πρόταση :devil:
Είμαι βέβαιος όμως ότι θα χαρείς την ανάπτυξη.


----------



## Earion (Dec 16, 2013)

*Ross Smith. Fitting Sense to Sound: Linguistic Aesthetics and Phonosemantics in the Work of J.R.R. Tolkien*

From: Tolkien Studies , vol. 3, (2006), pp. 1-20.

_A brief excerpt of the content:_

*I. Sound and Sense*

"Linguistic aesthetics" is a term which Tolkien employed on a number of occasions to refer to the fickle relationship among the sounds of words, their meaning, and our emotional responses to them. He explored this complex issue by means of his invented languages, where the fundamental question of the relationship between sound and meaning (_phonosemantics_) came into play, and also addressed it directly in some academic papers. Such was his interest in this subject that on one occasion he described himself as "a professional philologist particularly interested in linguistic aesthetics" (_S_ xi) while on another he declared that his largest published work (excluding posthumous publications), _The Lord of the Rings_, was "largely an essay in linguistic aesthetic" (_Letters_ 219). In his lectures and letters he made some effort to communicate exactly what he meant by this term and why it was of such importance to him, but he seemed to find it difficult to convey his notions and explain his enthusiasm in terms that were understandable to a wider audience.

Indeed, Tolkien sometimes worried that his ideas on linguistic aesthetics and phonosemantics, which were intimately tied up with his passion for inventing languages, would not be taken seriously and might even cause derision. One of the most explicit sources of his views in this area is the posthumously published paper on his hobby of creating invented languages called _A Secret Vice_, in which he refers to his own essay as "this absurd paper" (_M_C 203), and among other pleas for understanding, entreats the reader to "be kindly" (_MC_ 213). Elsewhere, in the vast letter delineating the main features of his fictitious universe that he sent to the publisher Milton Waldman, Tolkien mentions his desire to achieve cohesion and consistency in his invented languages but expresses his concern that "[n]ot all will feel this as important as I do, since I am cursed by an acute sensibility in such matters" (_S_ xi). He found talking about these supposedly unconventional matters rather embarrassing. His love of the subject was so immense that he was prepared to risk ridicule in order to communicate his enthusiasm to others, but in general he preferred to transmit his passion for word-sounds through his fiction and his linguistic inventions.

*The Phonosemantic Current*

In fact, Tolkien was not alone in his misgivings about publicly voicing his opinions on phonetics and pleasure, and on sound and meaning. It is true that some other renowned thinkers also considered there to be a direct link between the sound of words, their significance, how we use them, and how we react to them. Yet, setting aside unassailable giants of linguistic theory and philosophy like Jespersen and Jakobson, the norm has been for linguists to share Tolkien's fear of humiliation in this regard because their ideas openly contradict the ruling commandments of modern linguistic theory. These were cast in stone in the early twentieth century by Ferdinand de Saussure and reinforced in the latter half of the century by the Chomskyan school of generative grammar.

...

Παρακάτω γίνεται πολύ θεωρητικό. Πάντως ανοίγει αρκετές προεκτάσεις για συζήτηση (για όποιον έχει τέτοια όρεξη βέβαια), που θα έφταναν μέχρι το «ακουστικό αποτέλεσμα της ποίησης» (ΒΑΟ ΓΑΟ ΔΑΟ και τέτοια...).


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 16, 2013)

+1 στον Εάριον. 

Κρίμα που απαξιώνεις τη λογοτεχνία του φανταστικού, νίκελ. Έχασες ένα σπουδαίο κομμάτι της λογοτεχνίας και κυρίως της φαντασίας και της ευκαιρίας να νιώθεις ξανά παιδί.

Καθόλου χασομέρι! Το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Αλλά για το τι θεωρεί ο καθένας χασομέρι, κολοκυθόπιτα. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2013)

Earion said:


> Την ίδια απορία με σένα είχε και κάποιος άλλος, που το ερεύνησε ακόμη πιο πολύ σε βάθος.


Όχι σε βάθος. Με περισσότερη φλυαρία. Διότι πέρασα κι εγώ από όλα αυτά τα μονοπάτια της ερμηνείας της γενικής πτώσης, απλώς θεώρησα περιττό να καταγράψω το οδοιπορικό. Ακόμα και η φροϊδική διάσταση ήταν για τη φαιδρότητα της υπόθεσης. Την απάντηση την είχα βρει ήδη από την προηγούμενη περιγραφή («by laying waste to the town of Dale and capturing the Lonely Mountain (Erebor) with all of its treasure»). Υποψιάζομαι ότι και ο Whitman είχε την απάντηση από νωρίς, αλλά ήθελε κι αυτός να γεμίσει παραγράφους.

Κατά τ’ άλλα, με τα δικά μου κριτήρια η συνολική σχέση μου με τη λογοτεχνία είναι ανεπαρκέστατη — η σχέση μου με την ηρωική φαντασία «σχεδόν μηδενική», αλλά όχι κατ’ ανάγκην ανεπαρκής. Και ο χαρακτηρισμός «χασομέρι» είναι μια υποκειμενική επιλογή, άρα όχι αντικειμενική απαξίωση.

Το πώς μοιράζουμε το χρόνο μας δεν το αποφασίζουν πάντα οι συνθήκες, το αποφασίζουμε κι εμείς. Έτσι, στη μεταφυσική διάσταση όπου πραγματοποιούνται οι ευχές μου για 48, 64 ή 240 ώρες στην ημέρα, η ηρωική φαντασία εξακολουθεί να μην έχει μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο. Δεν μου αρέσει και δεν μου λείπει. Ούτε καν λογοτεχνικά γιατί τις χαώδεις λογοτεχνικές μου ελλείψεις θα τις αναπλήρωνα από άλλα είδη της λογοτεχνίας.



azimuthios said:


> Έχασες ένα σπουδαίο κομμάτι […] της ευκαιρίας να νιώθεις ξανά παιδί.


Έχω κάποιες άλλες ηλικίες που θα ήθελα να μπορώ να θυμάμαι με μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα και ενάργεια. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 16, 2013)

Για την απόδοση «Νοσφιστής», ορίστε τι λένε οι ίδιοι οι έλληνες μεταφραστές στο γλωσσάρι της μετάφρασης του 1978:
_Νοσφιστής_: στα αρχαία ελληνικά, ο _άρπαγας_, ο _σφετεριστής_. Ο συγγραφέας τον λέει _Smaug_, από το νορβηγικό _Smyge_, που έχει την ίδια σημασία.
Αυτό δεν συμφωνεί με τα όσα βρήκε ο Nickel παραπάνω, ενώ ο γουγλομεταφραστής δίνει το _creep_ ως μετάφραση του νορβηγικού _smyge_. Όπως και να 'χει, η ελληνική απόδοση είναι πολύ πετυχημένη!

Όσο για το _desolation_, μεταφράζεται «ερημιά» και στο βιβλίο (η _Ερημιά του Δράκου_).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2013)

Φαίνεται ότι οι μεταφραστές του '78 πήραν απ' αλλού την πληροφορία χωρίς να την ελέγξουν. Το νορβηγικό smyge φαίνεται να ταιριάζει με την ερμηνεία του Τόλκιν.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 16, 2013)

Λίγο σεβασμό, παρακαλώ, για τους ηρωικούς μεταφραστές του '78. Από τα παραπάνω μπορεί ακόμα και ο Νίκελ :twit: να καταλάβει πόσο δύσκολη ήταν η δουλειά τους σε μια εποχή χωρίς ίντερνετ.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 16, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Λίγο σεβασμό, παρακαλώ, για τους ηρωικούς μεταφραστές του '78.


:lol: :lol: :lol:
(και εννοείται, βέβαια, άπειρο _ρισπέκτ_!)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2013)

Το παραπάνω ήταν παρατήρηση, ειπώθηκε χωρίς διάθεση υποτίμησης του έργου των παλιότερων μεταφραστών, σε καμιά απολύτως περίπτωση.


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2013)

Isiliel said:


> ...
> Το τραγούδι των νάνων, στο σπίτι του Μπίλμπο Μπάγκινς:
> 
> Ποτήρια κομμάτια, τα πιάτα ραγίστε!
> ...










Irini said:


> Και το πρωτότυπο αυτής της εκπληκτικής μετάφρασης:
> 
> "Chip the glasses and crack the plates!
> Blunt the knives and bend the forks!
> ...




*Το Χόμπιτ* (Translation - Terminology - Lexicography) ≠  *The Hobbit* (English–Greek queries)..


----------



## Marinos (Dec 16, 2013)

:)
Στο συγκεκριμένο μάλιστα θα 'λεγες πως η μετάφραση είναι καλύτερη απ' το πρωτότυπο. Δεν συμφωνείτε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2013)

Είναι εξαιρετική!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 16, 2013)

Εύγε!


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Από τα παραπάνω μπορεί ακόμα και ο Νίκελ :twit: να καταλάβει πόσο δύσκολη ήταν η δουλειά τους σε μια εποχή χωρίς ίντερνετ.


Όχι «ακόμα και ο Νίκελ». «Ιδίως ο Νίκελ», που μετέφραζε το 1978 χωρίς ίντερνετ. Και τότε, στην ξενιτιά, δεν ήξερες και ποιον να πάρεις να σε βοηθήσει.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 17, 2013)

Μια και είδατε το Χόμπιτ, μήπως μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε τι σημαίνει "Dwarves will take some catching" σ' αυτή εδώ την παράγραφο;

Even more crazy was seeing a bit of Bilbo in Smaug’s layer, giant Scrooge McDuck mountains of coins surrounding him. They even showed one crew member on his hands a knees in the piles of gold coins feeling around, telling the camera he lost his wedding ring.
No dragon, of course, or even a hint at Benedict Cumberbatch’s voice, but we did get to see some of Martin Freeman’s work in this scene from what looked like a rehearsal. He’s kneeling down in the gold and standing up as he says, *“Dwarves will take some catching… and so do burglars!”* as he mimes putting the one ring on his finger. When he does that, he makes an explosion sound with his mouth and laughs at the BTS camera.

Από εδώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 17, 2013)

Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, μια και δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο στην ταινία. Αλλά μου φαίνεται πως εννοεί κάτι σαν "Οι νάνοι δύσκολα πιάνονται, το ίδιο και οι διαρρήκτες" 

Ας πει και κάνας άλλος, όμως.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 17, 2013)

Κάτι τέτοιο θυμάμαι κι εγώ απ' το βιβλίο. Αλλά πρέπει να το τσεκάρω στο σπίτι, το απόγευμα, αν δεν προλάβει άλλος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Να σας θυμίσω το κείμενο:

After he had seen that Mr. Baggins’ one idea was to get away. “Well, I really must not detain Your Magnificence any longer,” he said, “or keep you from much needed rest. Ponies take some catching, I believe, after a long start. And so do burglars,” he added as a parting shot, as he darted back and fled up the tunnel.

Σωστά το εξηγεί ο Azi: «Δύσκολα τα πιάνεις τα πόνι, όπως άλλωστε και τους διαρρήκτες».


----------



## liapappa1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Εν ολίγοις ο τίτλος θα μπορούσε να είναι " Στάχτη και Μπούρμπερη "! 
Earion μη με τιμωρήσεις......Τον αγαπώ πολύ τον Tolkien. Η πλάκα πάει στη μετάφραση........¨:))))


----------



## Earion (Mar 11, 2014)

Elen síla lumenn' omentielvo, Lia!


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2014)

"Conversation with Smaug" by J.R.R. Tolkien

"_Never laugh at live dragons, Bilbo you fool!"_


----------

